# Baby Bellies



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So- its a little ways out- but Im not the first one to post baby bellies so early :wink: SO to pass the time until kiddos, here are my Feb baby bellies 

(Deleted Pics- better ones posted below...)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel your excitement! Your girls are looking great and it makes me feel better about how my FF Bailey looks now with being due 2/23.


You are sure to be one busy girl with all the multiples heading your way :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks liz!

I know, Im hoping they dont have the dreaded first freshener single :GAAH: I HATE that

Believe it or not- I think Nellie is only having a single- we ultrasounded her and thats all we could see, and thats all she ahd last year. Shes an old lady at 9- so she's lost most of the tone in her belly so she carries those saddelbags around.
But who knows- maybe she will surprise us with twins too. I want a buckling from her more than anything, and a doe in addition would be a huge bonus! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't it something how looking at a FF belly and a "used" one can be so unpredictable? FF you KNOW by looking wether or not theres multiples...with the more experienced does, they can look like triplets and spit out a single :scratch: 

I hope you get one of each from your "matronly" doe :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Lots of babies coming soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely baby bellies.. :wink: ....can't wait to see babies..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay here are some better pictures taken with my new camera.....in order of due date (just over a month to go for some!)

Sugar Creek Nellie (2-5-10)









PHF Charivari (2-6-10)









Rosasharn Cast A Spell (2-15-10)









Piddlin Acres Willowbark (2-21-10)









TwinCreeks Trace of Silver (2-27-10)









Fairlea Luna Moth (2-29-10)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics...wow.... some of there bellies ...are so big.... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Lovely baby bellies!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like we'll have a lot of does kidding at the same time. So exciting! Look at all those bellies! Babies coming soon!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Woohoo- I know I cant wait- have you posted your baby bellies lately? :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No I don't think I have lately. I did take a bunch of udder pictures yesterday and there might have been a few bellies in the mix. LOL Suppose to be pretty today so I may get out there and snap a few new ones.

Can't wait to see the population explosion on this board in just another month or so!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Can you tell I'm trying to pass the time until my kiddings start next month :whatgoat:

Since you've seen so many pictures of their rears- how about some face shots?

Up first

Nellie- refusing to pose for the camera
115 days here









Charivari
114 days









Cast A Spell
106 days









Alatarial
100 days









Willowbark
100 days (and huge!)









Tracey
96 days









Luna 
94 days (PAINFULLY huge!!!)









Those are my Feb girls! :leap:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww! Luna looks like a teddy bear!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How many freshenings has Luna and Willow had? My goodness, both look to have a wide frame to begin with but HOLY COW! I am truly hoping that neither give you more than 4!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

This will be Willows 1st (she is late- as a 3 year old....) and this will be Luna's second kidding, not sure how many she had in her first, and she didn't settle last year - Luna came to us VERY fat- but she has been on a pretty strict diet, and she has gained a considerable amount just over the last month that just has to be babies :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't wish quads on anyone BUT it is really looking like you are sure to get a minimum of triplets with each of those girls :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG!!! Luna is huge! Babies, babies, babies!!!! :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just want to cuddle with Luna but I dont think i could reach all the way around! She is beautiful though...good luck with all of them


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We were playing around yesterday while doing the chores and took pictures of Snowy and Daisy. This is both girls' first time and Snowy is like twice the size as Daisy. Both girls are at the halfway mark, I know - we still have a long way to go until March, but for first timers, we are super excited!

Snowy - she looks like she has a ton of babies in there!


















Daisy - I'm guessing one.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

WoW :shocked: Luna is HUGE! I can't see anything but Quads or Quints! :shocked:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!! there are some huge bellies!! My girls have at least 2 months to go yet. Joselyn is my biggest..I should go take a pic of Sanibel she's just a hair smaller.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I was taking pictures of the other girls that are closer today and these two posed perfectly so thought I would take their picture too!

Here is Willowbark- she is day 114 today :shocked: 

















And Tracey is day 108 today (isnt she sweet?  )


----------

